# Jeu type Age Of Empire Mac



## hugogol38 (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, je viens vers vous afin de trouver un jeu ressemblant a Age Of Empire pour mac, ou encore mieux Age Of Empire compatible sur Mac 
Merci


----------



## hugogol38 (30 Décembre 2012)

Personne ?


----------



## Madalvée (30 Décembre 2012)

Je vois bien Settlers 7, mais il commence à se faire vieux et n'est pas dans la même philosophie, moi aussi ça me manque.


----------



## theangeloflove (4 Février 2013)

Ben âge of empire Mac sa existe..... Google est votre ami, non?


----------



## tonrain (4 Février 2013)

Age of Empire III existe bien pour Mac, mais je me demande si c'est pas une version PPC.
Il reste toujours CrossOver pour jouer aux jeux PC sur Mac dans le dernier des cas.


----------



## theangeloflove (4 Février 2013)

Non non non, au contraire il ne doit même exister qu'en version Intel


----------



## tonrain (9 Février 2013)

Je crois qu'on parle de version légale, moi aussi je peux trouver des jeux non Macs qui tournent que sur de l'Intel et sur Mac OS X/OS X.


----------

